
How to Build a Secret Facebook - rosser
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/how-to-build-a-secret-facebook
======
andyhmltn
It's weird how William Binney was actually correct. He went on the Joe Rogan
Experience podcast about a year or two back and pretty much summed up exactly
what we've seen with the NSA from the Snowden leak.

I remember the amount of commenters that were calling him a 'conspiracy nut'
and trying to disprove him. Turns out he was correct.

~~~
uptown
Here's a clip from that podcast. This particular link is a video they aired on
the podcast - not an actual interview of Binney by Joe Rogan. It looks like
the clips are the same ones from the story linked-to from this post.

[http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/25006194/highlight/288432](http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/25006194/highlight/288432)

------
digitalengineer
Nice quote at the end. One could argue: "I am my data. My data is me, but it
is not mine".

------
retube
> A tool called PRISM ... is sucking in data directly from the big Internet
> companies to do much the same thing that Binney warned about when he
> described "Stellar Wind." Rather than going to Internet companies piecemeal
> with search warrants and requests...

Huh? This is exactly what PRISM isn't/wasn't. It absolutely was not unfettered
access to social networks or other websites, it WAS piecemeal requests by
agencies.

------
ape4
I was hoping this would be instructions on how to install a package on your
own server to do facebook-like functions between your friends over https.

~~~
gbl08ma
If that's what you want, look up Elgg. What I hope someone creates, is
something like Elgg but where the concept of public and private keys is used
somehow, so that whoever controls the server where it's hosted doesn't have
access to the users' content. Or even better, some form of peer-to-peer social
network so that the central server could be dropped entirely, and users would
just rely on clients on their trusted machines.

~~~
sp332
Maybe run a Diaspora "pod"? The pods are federated, so each user can either
run their own server, or pick a pod provider they trust, and they still
connect to each other on the same network.

------
shousper
Here I was hoping for a new, cool and exciting open source facebook clone :(

------
roadster72
Great article, thanks for sharing rosser!

------
holms
sounds like conspiracy theory

------
app_lover
The most thorough libraries of personal data ever built have been built by us.

